# 1999 GMC Sonoma Security Light/System reset



## Rick Fields (Sep 24, 2010)

i have a 99 gmc sonoma that the key to was lost. i took the lock cylinder and housing assembly off the vehicle and had a locksmith cut a key for the vehicle. i reinstalled the lock cylinder and housing on the vehicle and vehicle starts for 2-5 seconds then shuts down and security light starts flashing. i tried vehicle passkey learn 3 times and vehicle security system light does not reset and still only runs 2-5 seconds and shuts down with security light flashing. what is the proper way to reset this 99 Sonoma security system ?? And/Or what am i doig wrong ? What may be the problem please ???? How do i correct this problem ??


----------

